# Primary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed



## NightWalker (Nov 12, 2005)

I need some help with this. I tired most of the suggestion given for this error and none worked .

Basicly i have PC running and i came back and found it rebooting . 

Then at IDE scan i got 
Primary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed.
Secondary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed.

I have 3 Harddisk and 1 Dvd-rom . (4/40/80 GB) Primary Hard disk is 40Gb .
I'm using 40 channel pin( the older type) , 3 X 256 DDR-ram(dont think its ram but )

I went into Bios and all four is detected with no problem but can't load em.

I've tried switching conductor cable , different position on conductor cable (furthest and also middle) , Changing jumper switch , adjusting bios , tried to reinstall windows as a technician at a computer store suggested(cant even get near to load from cd) . 
I've even removed the other 2 harddisk that isnt primary to get it to work and only get primary ide error since no secondary in place . Try setting jumper to primary , slave , and all the other options with jumper switch.

In Standard CMOS feature menu it detect Primary harddisk as "ST340016A" Its a seagate Baracuda 40gb. 

I have tried Load Optimize default and Load Fail safe default but both did nothing . I enter the F8 screen and tried every feature there and didnt get anything to work .

What other suggestions can i try but short of format / getting 80 channel cables(the newer type) ? 

Would greatly appretiate any suggestions .


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First of all, if you have hard drives on any cable, you need to be using the newer 80 connector cables. And yes, if you are using a cable, they can simply go bad, so you need to repalce them anyhow to be safe.


Here is what your setup should be: (there are alterations)

IDE #1 - Boot drive set to master/placed on the END of ribbon cable 
Slave drive set to slave/placed in the MIDDLE of ribbon cable

IDE #2- Hard drive set to master/placed on the END of ribbon cable.
CDRom drive set to slave/placed in the MIDDLE of ribbon cable.

(just be sure you check all jumper settings carefully because it is easy to overlook one that is set to Cable Select)


----------

